# Anyone booked onto tomorrows BF Portsmouth-Santander ?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If so, you should be on it tonight!

Tried to post it earlier. Hope they managed to contact all their passengers.

It is heading off into the stormy Biscay, storm force 10. As it is forecast to be worse tomorrow.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Been through Biscay in a 10 and on a much smaller ship  
there were not many who were not ill  
Luckily, it didn't bother me :lol: 
But I was younger and probably thought I was immortal :wink:

Sorry, forgot to say Tm, have a great trip 8)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gosh, I wonder how you're all doing? 

I almost felt ill just reading the post! I think I'd have pretended I didn't get the info - wait till calmer times!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

TV news this morning said BF have cancelled crossings!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, but did they go last night?!


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are due to travel out in 10 days time. Does anyone know what BF will offer if the crossing is cancelled? We're off to Morocco so cant wait for the next week's boat. We have allowed enough travelling time to change to the Portsmouth-Caen crossing which doesn't seem to have been so affected by the weather, and then leg it down through France. Will I get a refund on the cost difference?

Barbara


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bb46 said:


> We are due to travel out in 10 days time. Does anyone know what BF will offer if the crossing is cancelled? We're off to Morocco so cant wait for the next week's boat. We have allowed enough travelling time to change to the Portsmouth-Caen crossing which doesn't seem to have been so affected by the weather, and then leg it down through France. Will I get a refund on the cost difference?
> 
> Barbara


Won't be far behind you. We go early March.

If you change sailings, you can get a refund to card or as a BF travel voucher if it is beyond so many days.

Depends on who cancels!

See terms

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


You do not want to be near any boat or ship today it is horrendous here in Portugal, we went on a camp site the last two nights to try and get out of it.

Bang a branch ripped off and bounced off the van roof, the staff were chainsawing all the trees that were blowing over round us, the roads are inches deep in bark that has been stripped off the trees.

The waves are crashing on the beach, we haven't dared go in the howling wind and torrential rain.

So we have escaped back to the car park in V N Cerviera, at least there is no tree's to blow down on us..

Ray


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> You do not want to be near any boat or ship today it is horrendous here in Portugal, we went on a camp site the last two nights to try and get out of it.
> 
> ...


Ray

I hope there was no damage to the roof - but maybe you do not want to go up to look in those conditions :roll:

It cannot be much fun there at the moment, but some of UK is suffering as much if not worse, so you are not missing much.

We have been quite lucky here in Poland so far this winter - mild and only a little snow for a few days.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The BF crossing from Ouestreham to Portsmouth on Monday evening was in Force 9 and was far from pleasant and is only a short crossing c/w Santander, and no Bay of Biscay.....

BF have sensibly cancelled many, if not most Spanish sailings of late but often only at very short notice........ so do check their update page frequently......

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/sailing-updates

Crossings at pleasant anywhere (other than via the tunnel) are going to be a challenge for many people.......

We have another 4 weeks before we venture back across the channel..... who knows what it will be like by then?

I hope that Ray has not suffered any damage due to the branch - not a pleasant experience for anyone to be out in the winds around at present.......

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember sitting ridding it out for 24 hours, just outside Qresterham. In the end the ferry, which was a flat bottomed freighter, and was rolling all over the place, gave up and went down to Cherbourg!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

here is the old Normandie Shipper. She has had a few different names and only 116 metres in length

Click on the 2nd photo down to see how small she was.

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7325241

History and name changes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Speedlink_Vanguard


----------

